# Where is b3rnie?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys I was wondering where bernie is as I've not seen her on the forum for well over I week. She normally posts quite regularly.
Hope she and her rodent family are ok?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I was wondering this too. i think I recall her saying she was going away but I could be completely mistaken! Hope she's ok.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh. Prob is then.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

she has been on another forum we are both on. and i saw a post she mad eon facebook so she is hanging about


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She's fine, seen her about on other places


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool. That's good then.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

shes fine, shes just fed up of a certain individual so laying low for a while :lol:

ill tell her shes being missed


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

she is keeping away from all the trollies on here


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> she is keeping away from all the trollies on here


Like who?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Like who?


probably best not to mention names, we dont really want more arguements do we? lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Will she be back anytime soon?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> probably best not to mention names, we dont really want more arguements do we? lol


Took the words right out of my mouth, pretty sure if names are mentioned they'll immediately bleat about 'bullying'
But then, as far as bullying goes it takes one to know one IYKWIM


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm going to sound thick now but I don't understand what that last word means?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

blade100 said:


> I'm going to sound thick now but I don't understand what that last word means?


*if you know what I mean*, sorry, I was just too lazy to type it, regretting that now


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth, pretty sure if names are mentioned they'll immediately bleat about 'bullying'
> But then, as far as bullying goes it takes one to know one IYKWIM


thats because we ARE all bullies, dont you know anything -tut tut tut- lol

blade, im sure she will be back at somepoint, but who knows when :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah I see now,doh. 

Anyhow I have just been looking back on a few old threads mainly in the rabbit section (don't browse this part of the forum due to not owning rabbits) and come across some interesting reading. Is this the reason bernie has left the building?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I had been wondering where Bernie had gone to too, know it makes sense.



jimbo_28_02 said:


> she is keeping away from all the trollies on here


Completely read that comment wrong - was wondering what was so bad about shopping TROLLIES and since when were they on PF? I know realise you mean TROLL-ies. Feeling a little thick now...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ask me no questions and i shall tell thee no lies :aureola:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

swatton42 said:


> I had been wondering where Bernie had gone to too, know it makes sense.
> 
> Completely read that comment wrong - was wondering what was so bad about shopping TROLLIES and since when were they on PF? I know realise you mean TROLL-ies. Feeling a little thick now...


hahahaha that comment just so made my day :lol:


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> hahahaha that comment just so made my day :lol:


Aww then I know my purpose in life is fullfilled! Haha


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My mouth is zipped :thumbup1:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Bernie is locked in my shed for reasons of Agouti German Lop napping. She will bE released when she stops licking the windows and promises not to try and steal Elvis again. I am feeding her cake


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you should share the cake!!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I am sharing....with Ber!:thumbup1:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

No one has said anything nasty about any singular person that I can see. So give it a rest. The thread is titled Where Is Bernie. I have answered that. Now let me go throw carrots at her through the window. :biggrin:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope B3rnie comes back soon!
Can I join you in the shed for some cake? 
I'll do swapsies... got lovely bread just out the breadmaker


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well think I deleted all irrelevant posts. We have the answer about bernie so now this will be closed...


----------

